# Dolce & Gabbana S/S 2005 - Milan Fashion Week 01.10.2004 x 19



## Q (7 Jan. 2010)

thx Satellite


----------



## Mandalorianer (7 Jan. 2010)

​


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2010)

:thx: dir für die Models


----------



## koftus89 (25 Sep. 2012)

sehr schön.danke.


----------

